# were to find videos



## h_porta (Jan 19, 2009)

hi, i want to know were i can find videos, link and books to learn how to use a router and make cabinet and work table


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

You can check out the Woodworking Channel, it help with what your looking for.

http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

My favorite router shopping place for these items is here:

http://www.oak-park.com/index.html

They are also one of the Router Fourms sponsers.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

h_porta said:


> hi, i want to know were i can find videos, link and books to learn how to use a router and make cabinet and work table


http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/player&temp=yes

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/

http://antiquesbuiltdaily.com/tips.htm

ETC., ETC., ETC.


----------



## h_porta (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks a lot to all


----------

